# Warning about vulnerability in Java



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

"Yet another zero-day vulnerability in Java has reared its ugly head, and according to security researchers, early indications suggest it is already being 'widely exploited' by malicious sites.
A researcher going by the name @kafeine first spotted the exploit in action and noted it's being used by a number of sites to silently install malware in drive-by download attacks. According to reports, one particular group is even using the exploit to install ransomware on affected PCs."

http://www.techspot.com/news/51310-new-zero-day-vulnerability-in-java-being-widely-exploited.html

.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

How do I disable Java and will it adversely affect my pc? I'm using windos 7 and firefox. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

manfred said:


> How do I disable Java and will it adversely affect my pc? I'm using windos 7 and firefox. Thanks for any advice.


In Firefox:

Tools-->Options-->Content Tile

Uncheck the Enable JaveScript box.

But a lot of web pages use JavaScript. If you disable it there's a lot you won't see.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This has been around for months now. 
Disable Java.
Leave JavaScrip still in play (Enabled)
That way things will still show up as they should but with Java Disabled you are then protected from these threats.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't see "tools" when I open firefox. Am I the only one having trouble doing this?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

manfred said:


> I don't see "tools" when I open firefox. Am I the only one having trouble doing this?


Right-click on a blank area of the top bar and click Menu Bar. You might need to right-click a few times to see the Menu Bar option.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Dug into it and looks like it was disabled Jan. 28th last year.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

How do you disable it in Chrome?


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

mekasmom said:


> How do you disable it in Chrome?


 
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/how-to-disable-java-chrome/

.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Website for instructions on how to remove/disable Java in most browsers.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic481462.html

.


----------

